# Yellowstone and Grand Teton Pics!!



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 21, 2011)

Me and my sweetie spent several days at Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons. I took over 400 pictures. I picked out a few for ya'lls enjoyment. If you ever get the chance to go all I can say is GO!! Its a beautiful place . Also thanks to 243Savage for his help in where to eat in Gardiner and for local advice.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 21, 2011)

A few more!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool! My 9 year old daughter is wanting to go there!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 21, 2011)

Last ones!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Lord have mercy...


----------



## Niner (Jun 21, 2011)

My wife and I were out there last fall (Sept).
We took a TON of pics.   I set the screensaver on my PC to slideshow the pics from that folder....so every time I come through the "computer room" I get reminded of the trip.

We spent a week out there, and found that that wasn't nearly enough time to really see it.  We are already formulating plans to go back.  She wants to go back in "the dead of winter".

Nice shots.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 21, 2011)

Great pics MM...... Looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 21, 2011)

AWESOME!!! makes my heart leap just wanting to go back !!! did you have the buffalo burger at helens ?  man what i would give for one of those ........


----------



## quinn (Jun 21, 2011)

Great shots of a beautiful place,thanks for sharing!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 22, 2011)

Spectacular!  Thanks for sharing - awesome shots!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lord have mercy...


X2!  Just incredible.  

The tree 'framed' shot of the Mts & lake is awesome!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## holton27596 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. My wife and i are going in Sep. cant wait.


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice pics, you were just a few hours up the road from me. I try to make it over there a couple of times a year myself, do it during the early and late seasons when there are fewer people in the park 

George


----------



## Niner (Jun 22, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> Did you have the buffalo burger at Helens ?  man what i would give for one of those ........



When we were there last Sept they were closed and had a For Sale sign in the window.  I hope they was just closed for the season.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 22, 2011)

Beeee U Ti Ful ....


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 22, 2011)

Niner said:


> When we were there last Sept they were closed and had a For Sale sign in the window.  I hope they was just closed for the season.



They are only open seasonally during the summer.  It was recently sold and they're now open under a new name.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 22, 2011)

Man that just makes you want to jump in the car and get out there.  Beautiful shots.  Awesome country.

Hoss


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 22, 2011)

It was some beautiful country.  I am ready to go back on a trip dedicated to fly fishing. The waters had me drooling over the fly fishing potential.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome pictures... that has to be one of the most beautiful places on the face of this earth. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 22, 2011)

We have been out there and it is my favorite place to visit hands down. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful pictures...really hope to make it out there some day


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 22, 2011)

Just plain heavenly!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 22, 2011)

great pics Mike!  I am sure it was amazing in person


----------



## state159 (Jun 22, 2011)

That area out there is breathtaking and you captured it in those wonderful pictures. WTG. My wife and I went there a few summers ago and had a great time.


----------



## Headsortails (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. Won't make it out this year but will next.


----------



## leo (Jun 23, 2011)

Fine shots mike, thank for sharing them with us


----------



## believer (Jun 23, 2011)

You are not playing fair. I love that place and hope to return soon. Great pics.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 23, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pics. On of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shots Mike, glad you got to go. 

 Thanks for the reminder that I have got to get back out there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome pics..all are great, my favorite is the last one.


----------



## godawgsrw (Jun 24, 2011)

I just got back from there on Saturday with my dad.  What a wonderful experience.  Your pics are very good.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gods country.....*

I was just out there last week myself. The family and our neighbor friends were out there. Just an amazing place.  
Did you make the trip over to Cody to see Buffalo Bills museum? The gun collection is unreal!! 3000 on display, 9000 in vaults. You name it and its there!!
 Sorry about the hijack, just had to tell ya about it.


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those awesome shots.  It's been several years since I've been there but I go back to my photos of that trip regularly.  I went over the Bighorns on the way out there....really liked those mountains as well.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 27, 2011)

*Hey Woodsman,*

If you ever go to Oklahoma be sure and go to the Davis Gun Museum in Claremore. I have been twice and have still not viewed it all. Claremore is also the birthplace of Will Rogers.


----------



## tony2001577 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pictures! I have been out there twice , and once you go part of you never leaves !


----------



## Ballplayer (Jun 27, 2011)

Then along came the white man with his brilliant ways !


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 27, 2011)

Those are fantastic shots. Looks a great trip.


----------

